# Eggs aren't eggciting anymore lol



## onedayyoumay (Feb 8, 2018)

Looking for new ways to shovel the eggs in the morning, or simpleton breakfast meals high carbs/protein.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 8, 2018)

8x8 baking dish.  Put in 3 cups frozen hashbrowns, thawed.  Dice up some meat, ham, bacon, sausage, chicken, steak, whatever.  Any veggies if youre into veggies (i am strictly carnivorous).  Add some shredded cheese.  Whip up 4-6 eggs and pour it in, mix it up.  Bake 350 for an hour.

Welcome to UGBB, dis you post an intro?


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 8, 2018)

Here's another quick one of you want some carbs with your eggs.  Boil up some Ramen noodles.  Scramble those up with some eggs, add whatever meat and veggies.  Looks like a pile of puke, quick to make, easy to eat.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 8, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> 8x8 baking dish.  Put in 3 cups frozen hashbrowns, thawed.  Dice up some meat, ham, bacon, sausage, chicken, steak, whatever.  Any veggies if youre into veggies (i am strictly carnivorous).  Add some shredded cheese.  Whip up 4-6 eggs and pour it in, mix it up.  Bake 350 for an hour.
> 
> Welcome to UGBB, dis you post an intro?



That sounds delicious.


----------



## onedayyoumay (Feb 8, 2018)

Holy shit that actually sounds really good, thanks


----------



## Jin (Feb 8, 2018)

Soft scrambled with fresh thyme and goat cheese.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 8, 2018)

onedayyoumay said:


> Holy shit that actually sounds really good, thanks



It is, and easy to change up.  And therefore, easy to eat day in and day out.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 8, 2018)

Eggs and Croissants


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 8, 2018)

Whip up together some eggs, cottage cheese, little flour, whatever diced up meat.  Pour it in cupcake pan.  Bake.  You can freeze them in gallon zip bags.  Really quick to eat.


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 8, 2018)

just pour them egg whites in your shake. or scrambled drenched in ketchup. but bricks recipe sounds a lot better lol


----------



## onedayyoumay (Feb 8, 2018)

Is that good?


----------



## onedayyoumay (Feb 8, 2018)

Lol croissants are carbs af


----------



## onedayyoumay (Feb 8, 2018)

Can you taste them in eh shake though, I'm almost done with this 5lb tub of choco protein and that already makes me want to throw up lol


----------



## onedayyoumay (Feb 8, 2018)

That sounds hella good


----------



## Jin (Feb 8, 2018)

onedayyoumay said:


> Can you taste them in eh shake though, I'm almost done with this 5lb tub of choco protein and that already makes me want to throw up lol



Can't really taste them. But you can feel them. Not, like, feel them working. Like, feel them slime down the back of your throat. Try it!

No excuse for drinking bad tasting whey. There's a lot of good tasting options. My favorites othe now is Optimum Nutrition Chocolate Malt. Not very expensive and tastes great.


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 8, 2018)

gotta stick with vanilla or cookies and cream. everything blends nicely with those flavors
 this brand is good, cheap when you buy 2 at a time from everyones favorite website bb dot com
View attachment 5374


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 8, 2018)

onedayyoumay said:


> Lol croissants are carbs af



and carbs are not your enemey


----------



## motown1002 (Feb 8, 2018)

I eat mine the same way every day.  Scrambled.  2 cups whites and 2 whole eggs...  But I like Bricks recipe a lot better.


----------



## onedayyoumay (Feb 8, 2018)

I've never had cottage cheese, is it any good?


----------



## onedayyoumay (Feb 8, 2018)

same or over easy


----------



## onedayyoumay (Feb 8, 2018)

I feel like it's engrained in me lol


----------



## Spongy (Feb 8, 2018)

16 oz of pasteurized egg whites, 1tbsp flaxseed oil, 1 squirt of mio water enhancer.

50g protein, 14g fat, 0 carbs, about 360 calories


----------



## Whitey (Feb 8, 2018)

I drink mine. Pasteurized liquid egg whites. I don't do protein powders


----------

